# Best rake



## MowHay (Feb 15, 2010)

what is the best hay rake for the price. rite now we are running claas twin v. we are having to many problems keeping it in the field. Wanting some thing to increase productivity.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Darf 917 hay wheel rake

http://www.nikkelironworks.com/


----------



## HayTech1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Circle C Eagle
http://www.superhay.net/hayrakes.html


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Mow Hay. Where you at and what type of rake, wheel or another rotary? The ones mentioned are both good high capacity wheel rakes. Let us know...thanks.


----------



## MowHay (Feb 15, 2010)

Im lokking for another rotary rake. We are located in sw. ohio . We just need something tthat is going to last with 1000 acres or so a year. thanks


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm having good luck with my Krone, so far. It takes quite a beating doing over 1500 acres of cornstalks a year, grass waterways, and some alfalfa.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

MowHay said:


> Im lokking for another rotary rake. We are located in sw. ohio . We just need something tthat is going to last with 1000 acres or so a year. thanks


 If you want a rake that will last 30 years of 1000 acres a year, this is the rake your would choose.









Watch it work here: R23A/R-24A/R-28 TwinRakes - Vermeer Corporation


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

Rotary rake is definately the way to go. Do not get a MillerPro. Krone seems to be the best on on the market these days.


----------



## hayeqdist (Dec 10, 2009)

Check Sitrex or Ogden. For the Custom or Big Acreage Producers I would recommend a Sitrex HD Rake or TW7800 Rotary Rake. The HD is available in 12,14 or 16 wheel formations. For a couple hundered acres a Sitrex Magnum Rake or Ogden Hayrunner Rake.
The Hayrunner is a new carted rake with high capacity features. See SITREX SPA - AGRICULTURAL MACHINERY - ITALY or ogdenmetalworks.com.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Fella 425T that I have used for 6 years, this will be my seventh coming up. I have had not one bit of trouble. I make sure that it's constanly greased and the gear box has the right amount amount of gear oil. The only way to really insure a long lasting piece of equipment is thru proper adjustment and lub. The Fella is well known in Oregon and there are no problems if parts are needed. I can go from 9 feet to 13 feet. I would someday like to get the double windroll model but this works great for right now. I've done well over the 1,000 acres MowHay that you talked about. I've had many other rakes and none of them come close to the Fella.


----------

